# Notes supprimées lors de la synchronisation ipad/MacBook



## pictam (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Mes notes, qui apparaissent dans mail lorsque je synchronise mon ipad avec mon ordi n'ont pas été synchronisées, j'ai donc mis à la corbeille des notes précédemment synchronisées en pensant que peut être elles "gênaient" l'apparition de mes nouvelles notes, sans succès. Puis j'ai laissé mon ipad brancher car il devait effectuer une mise a jour (qui finalement n'a pas été installée car "la connexion internet a été interrompue"). 1h plus tard je retourne sur mon ipad afin de m'envoyer une note par mail mais je constate que TOUTES les notes ont disparu. Et les anciennes notes mises à la corbeille ont elles aussi disparu alors que je n'ai jamais fait "vider la corbeille". 
J'ai donc débranché mon ipad pour le synchroniser de nouveau mais toujours rien, j ai redémarrer mon ordi, ça n'a rien changer non plus. Et quand enfin je pense à faire clique droit sur l'iPad dans iTunes "copie de sauvegarde d'iTunes" : rien puisque la dernière sauvegarde s'est faite quand j'ai resynchronisé mon ipad après avoir déjà perdu les notes (?) 
Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il s'est passé et je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas choisir la date et l'heure de la copie de sauvegarde d'iTunes étant donné que l'on peut le faire sur l'iPhone (d'après ce qu'on m'a dit)


J'espère que c'est clair... Si vous avez la moindre idée de ce que je pourrais faire pour récupérer mes notes (ou mais anciennes notes qui sont sensées se trouver dans la corbeille) je suis tout ouïe !


----------

